# Diabetes Wellness Weekend



## DRWFDiabetes (Sep 15, 2015)

Join the team from the Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation for our annual Diabetes Wellness Weekend. This year we are holding it at QHotels 4 Star Stratford Manor in the heart of the Warwickshire countryside. This special event is aimed at people living with diabetes and those with an interest in diabetes, who would like to learn more about the condition and improve their lifestyle and personal management. An exciting mixture of talks, workshops, gentle exercise classes and mixing with like-minded people will make this a weekend to remember.

We still have a few places available and have decided to extend the special DRWF discounts to make you a fantastic 25% saving on the fully inclusive cost. 

Please visit our website for more details or contact Event Co-ordinator Lee Calladine on 023 92 636133 or by e-mail at events@drwf.org.uk 

http://tinyurl.com/ohh43hv


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 17, 2015)

On Fri 6 Nov


----------

